# forensic revenue



## zouzounaki

How can we say this in Greek? Νομικό ένσημο? Δεν μου ακούγεται καλά αλλά δεν ξέρω ποιά είδη ενσήμων υπάρχουν...


Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## winegrower

zouzounaki said:


> How can we say this in Greek? Νομικό ένσημο? Δεν μου ακούγεται καλά αλλά δεν ξέρω ποιά είδη ενσήμων υπάρχουν...
> Ευχαριστώ.


 
 I think "Forensic" is equivalent to "Ιατροδικαστικός"  and not just δικαστικός,  while revenue is also "έσοδο, πόρος, δασμός".
Revenue stamp is the term for χαρτόσημο.
PS. Mind you! My answers to all these technical expressions are merely dilettantish!


----------



## zouzounaki

forensic σημαίνει επίσης "νομικό", εκτός από "ιατροδικαστικός", για αυτό έλεγα ότι ίσως θα πήγαινε το "νομικό ένσημο"...ούτε αυτό δεν μου αρέσει.


----------



## ireney

Τι ακριβώς είναι αυτό το "ένσημο"; Η ακριβής του χρήση ίσως μας βοηθήσει να σε βοηθήσουμε καλύτερα


----------



## winegrower

zouzounaki said:


> forensic σημαίνει επίσης "νομικό", εκτός από "ιατροδικαστικός", για αυτό έλεγα ότι ίσως θα πήγαινε το "νομικό ένσημο"...ούτε αυτό δεν μου αρέσει.


 
Κάτι μου λέει ότι δεν έχει να κάνει με χαρτόσημα αλλά με διεκδίκηση αποζημιώσεων δια νομικής οδού, αλλά όπως λέει η Ειρήνη, λίγο context θα μας βοηθούσε. Σε καμμία περίπτωση δεν μου κάθεται το ένσημο.


----------



## cougr

Maybe the term 'εγκληματολογικά έσοδα' is what you are looking for, although I would have to agree with winegrower's suggestion that some context would be helpful.


----------



## zouzounaki

Επικολλημένο σε πιστοποιητικό γεννήσεως. Ναι, παράξενο...

πρόκειται για ληξιαρχική πράξη της Κόστα Ρίκα.


----------



## ireney

Κάποιος με καλύτερα Ισπανικά από τα δικά μου, μπορεί να κοιτάξει αυτό;

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι μιλάμε για το αντίστοιχο του τέλους υπερ του Ταμείου Νομικών


----------



## zouzounaki

Βασικά λέει ότι είναι τέλος που πληρώνεται εκεί όπου χρειάζεται η παρέμβαση ενός δικηγόρου.

Είναι και αυτο το "τέλος υπερ του Ταμείου Νομικών"? 

Ακούγεται καλό, Ιreney...Πάντως, βράβο σου..."Έσπασα την κκελλέ μου να το έβρω", που θα έλεγαν οι κύπριοι.


----------

